# Hiker's Comp Part Two



## hikerchick (Jan 12, 2004)

I wanted to start a new journal for part two of this comp because I feel like I'm in a better place(mentally) than when the first part started so I wanted to start fresh. 

Monday

Exercise: I am in the process of creating a new workout based on lagging bodyparts (which seems to be all of them   ) so am just hitting it hard and heavy on my favorites this week.
Back, abs  4 sets 8-12
pullups
hammer row
pressdown (cable)
bent over row barbell
low back extensions
ball crunches - 30
chair lifts - 30
decline crunches - 30

30 minutes pilates

Food:
preworkout: 2/3 cup fiber one, 1/3 cup soymilk
postworkout: 5 whites, 1 yolk, spinach
12:30  protein bar, apple
3:00  chicken breast, 1/2 cup broccoli, 2 fish caps
5:30  turkey burger with no mayo and half the bun, 1 cup sweet potato
8:00  1/2 cup lowfat cottage cheese


I really need to go food shopping this afternoon, I bought one protein bar when I went to pick up my new powder - Optimum Nutritions Chocolate. am loving it since they changed the formula on my Isopure and now it's


----------



## Jenny (Jan 12, 2004)

Great idea, I might start a new one as well!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 12, 2004)

I'll start this off with my pics and stats. I was happy to see that I lost an inch off my waist and an inch off my butt. Also lost 1/2 an inch off my thighs, and 3/4 of an inch off my calves (this was not intentional and didn't make me happy, I am trying to increase the size of my calves)

My goals for these next few months are:

1. Continue to slim down waist
2. Add firmness and roundness via muscle to glutes
3. Add size to shoulders
3. Add muscle overall  

Current Stats:
weight: 127
neck: 12"
chest: 33"
upper arm: 11.75"
waist: 28"
hips: 37"
thigh: 21"
calf: 12 3/4"


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 12, 2004)

Hiker front


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 12, 2004)

Hiker back


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 12, 2004)

Hiker side


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 13, 2004)

*Tuesday*

Okay, it's day one of my new nutrition plan.  Short on time so will do just shoulders in the gym today.

Food:
7:00  1/2 cup fiber one, 1/4 cup soymilk, protein shake, 2 fish caps

postworkout:  protein shake - need to add some br. rice or oats here, was in a hurry today

12:30  chicken breast, 1/2 cup broccoli, sweet potato, 1 T. flax oil

3:30  chicken breast, 1/2 cup broccoli, 1 cup green beans, 1/2 cup brown rice with 1 t. parm. cheese, 2 fishy caps

7:00  chicken breast  , 1/2 cup broccoli, 10 almonds


Exercise:

shoulders 4 sets of 10 - 12 on everything

overhead press  12.5 pound dbs
upright rows 12. 5 pound dbs
lateral raise  10 pound dbs
rear delt raise  10 pound dbs

30 minutes pilates

core stuff: planks, side planks, supermans, leg/arm lifts


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 13, 2004)

I had a sort of epiphany last night for myself. I realized that I am never going to have a fitness model physique, okay I knew that before, but realized that that is okay. I can still be the very best that I can be, and that is saying a lot. I have scoliosis in my low back which causes my spine and hips to be misaligned. Because of this I will never be perfectly symettrical. I have always been self conscious about it. I am tired of always being so hard on myself. At least I am always working hard and trying to improve what I do have.  The good Lord gave me this bod for a reason and I am going to do the very best I can with it. and make myself proud.


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 13, 2004)

Food updated, am having a full-of-chicken day today. 

I met the nicest guy in the gym today. We work out at the same time every day but usually just say "hi" or "good morning" and get back to our workouts. He works out really hard and looks great and I've been meaning to tell him that for a couple weeks so today I did. I'm so glad I did, he was so nice. I thought he was about 41 or 43, turns out he's 61    He looks awesome! He's a retired physician who is now modeling for Nike and Ralph Lauren for fun. He's my new inspiration.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 13, 2004)

Hey Hiker! 

I like the new mealplan! Do you know the macros for it?
Though you might turn into a chicken 

I don't see the scoliosis being in the way for a fitness model physique  Having a lean muscular body would still make you look like a fitness model, no matter what your back looks like  
Aww, I'm glad you talked to that old man  I'm sure he really appreciated it 

Great job sweets


----------



## atherjen (Jan 14, 2004)

Good work on the diet and training hun! diet looks great, other then getting those carbs post workout!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 14, 2004)

Hi Jenny and Ather! Thanks for visiting. 

Ather, good call on the carbs, I made sure to get them today.

Jenny, you're right, my realization wasn't worded well. I meant that I have been too hard on myself about my back. Also, that I need to workout to be the very best that I can be, not compare myself to fitness models, that make up less than 1% of the population. You are absolutely right, nothing can get in the way of me looking my best.  

I'm going to post my new meal plan later on. I was just trying to eat as clean as possible yesterday. Jodi made my new plan for me. I'll go through it today and post it later, I need to figure out how it translates into food. It's a 40/40/20 plan, which I think will work out great with my goals. Jodi is awesome.


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 14, 2004)

*Wednesday*

Okay, Jodi is helping me make a new eating plan and workout. I am so excited about this. I am definitely ready to make/see some positive changes. I am ironing out the ratios with food today so will officially start tomorrow with her food plan. Will probably start the workout sometime next week, as we are still working on it. 

Food:

Preworkout: 2/3 cup fiber one, 1/3 cup soymilk

Post workout:  5 whites, 1 yolk, spinach, turkey breast, 1/2 cup brown rice

12:30  1 1/2 scoops whey, 1/4 avocado, 1 cup green beans

3:30  1 cup organic plain lowfat yogurt, 2/3 cup mixed berries, 1 1/4 scoops vanilla whey, 1 T. sugar free syrup - all blended up and yummalicious. After this yogurt is gone I won't be buying anymore for awhile. 

7:00  high protein/low carb crustless quiche, 1 cup broccoli, turkey breast, 

Exercise:
Legs today 4 sets of 12 on everything

squats 65 pounds
sldl  45 pounds
step ups 
leg press 90 pounds

30 minutes pilates


----------



## Jenny (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey! 
I'm glad Jodi is helping you! She really is awesome and can do wonders  Listen to her and you'll have the shape you want soon 
Oooh, now I know what you mean  That attitude is a great attitude, don't compare with others. I do that too and it makes me feel like crap sometimes 

Have a great day sweets


----------



## atherjen (Jan 14, 2004)

I agree, heed Jodi's advice! you'll do very well! 
Best of luck


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks girls  It feels good to know that I'm on the right plan for me. I am more motivated than ever to stick with it.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 15, 2004)

thats what matters the most hun, finding what works for YOU!  and being able to stick with it! 
have a great day


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> thats what matters the most hun, finding what works for YOU!  and being able to stick with it!
> have a great day


Exactly! 
You have a great day too with your hot abs!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 15, 2004)

*Thursday*

Good morning! 
Today is going to be such a great day.  My love got me a 4 hour spa day: facial, 75 minute massage, and a chocolate-papaya body wrap!!   I leave in an hour so won't be working out this morning, I may not go later either. I am ignoring the fact that I seem to have another cold   what is the deal with that!!??


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 15, 2004)

*Thursday*

Food:

7:30  2/3 cup of fiberone, 1/3 cup of soymilk, a little under 1 1/2 scoops of whey, 3 fish caps

12:30  1 cup broccoli, 2 whites, 2/3 cup lowfat cottage cheese, turkey breast, 1/2 pear, 2/3 cup brown rice

3:30  chicken, bean and veggie soup with extra chicken

6:00  protein shake, 10 almonds, 1 cup green beans


----------



## atherjen (Jan 15, 2004)

LUCKY!! I am sooo jealous about the day at the sp! Ive never experienced that sort of treat before! Enjoy hun!

diet looks good although I would suggest not waiting so long between meal 1 and 2 if you can.  was that everything for the day or was there more? seems a lil low.


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> LUCKY!! I am sooo jealous about the day at the sp! Ive never experienced that sort of treat before! Enjoy hun!
> 
> diet looks good although I would suggest not waiting so long between meal 1 and 2 if you can.  was that everything for the day or was there more? seems a lil low.


Hi! 
The spa was SO nice! It was heaven!. I was in some kind of different dimension when I left. 

It was also the reason why my first two meals were so far apart, usually they are right around three hours. There should also have been another meal in there, I normally do five a day, but since I had so much time in between 1 and 2, I wasn't able to fit another one in.

Thanks so much for noticing, I mean it. I appreciate any and all support I can get.


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 17, 2004)

*Saturday*

Food:
8:00  protein shake, 2/3 cup fiber one, 1/4 cup soymilk, 3 fishy caps, 1/2 a pear

11:00  protein shake, 2 slices whole grain toast with pb, 1/4 cup pineapple

2:00  chicken breast, small apple, mixed veggies, 1 T. pb

4:30  egg whites, lowfat cottage cheese, 1 cup broccoli, 10 almonds, 1/2 cup brown rice

7:30  egg whites, lowfat cottage cheese, 1 cup broccoli, 1 cup sugar free hot cocoa (50 calories total)  it's Saturday!! 

Exercise:
Chest 4 sets of 8-12 on all
incline press
flat bench
decline press
db incline flyes
keiser butterfly

abs on ball

1 hour powerwalk with the pooch

30 minutes pilates


----------



## atherjen (Jan 17, 2004)

hey have you ever tried mixing your whey protein with a lil water and then pouring it on the fiber one? may sound weird but I sure loved it.  
hmm what are keiser butterflys?


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> hey have you ever tried mixing your whey protein with a lil water and then pouring it on the fiber one? may sound weird but I sure loved it.
> hmm what are keiser butterflys?



That is actually a great idea aj (mind if I call you that?  ) I'm going to try it as soon as my soymilk is gone. Soymilk isn't on my list so I'm cutting it out. I can't find the Atkins milk anywhere that Jodi suggested, so vanilla whey in my cereal would be perfect - you're a genius 

The keiser equipment is some pneumatic nautilus-type equipment at my gym. It's a pec-deck basically. It's good for a change from freeweights every once in a while.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2004)

*Re: Saturday*



> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Food:
> 8:00  protein shake, 2/3 cup fiber one, 1/4 cup soymilk, 3 fishy caps, 1/2 a pear
> 
> ...


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 18, 2004)

Jodi, I'll stick to mostly pears and apples for now. I didn't have my plan with me and just figured out that the easy way to remember it is fruit with carbs - duh!
How about cherries and melon? Just thinking ahead, I eat a ton of those in the summer and would rather have them when they're in season.


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 18, 2004)

*Sunday*

Didn't get to eat before my workout which is probably why I had absolutely no energy. Definitely need to get up earlier.

Food:
9:30 (post workout)   1 1/3 scoops whey, 1.25 cup irish oats, 3 fish caps, 1/2 cup tropical fruit - ate this before I saw your note Jodi

12:30  5 whole grain pasta chicken potstickers, 1/2 apple,  2/3 cup lowfat cottage cheese

3:30  3 egg whites, 1 yolk, 1/2 cup lowfat cottage cheese, 1 cup broccoli

6:00  6 whites, 1 yolk,  12 almonds, 2 slices whole grain bread with pb

Exercise:
Legs
Had a lame leg workout today:
sldl  4 x 12 @ 45 pounds
leg extension 4 x 10 @ 60 pounds
leg curl 4 x 10 @ 60 pounds
4 way leg 2 x 12 @ 20 pounds

30 minutes pilates


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Jodi, I'll stick to mostly pears and apples for now. I didn't have my plan with me and just figured out that the easy way to remember it is fruit with carbs - duh!
> How about cherries and melon? Just thinking ahead, I eat a ton of those in the summer and would rather have them when they're in season.


Berries and cherries are fine.  I highly suggest skipping melons of any kind.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> That is actually a great idea aj (mind if I call you that?  ) I'm going to try it as soon as my soymilk is gone. Soymilk isn't on my list so I'm cutting it out. I can't find the Atkins milk anywhere that Jodi suggested, so vanilla whey in my cereal would be perfect - you're a genius
> 
> The keiser equipment is some pneumatic nautilus-type equipment at my gym. It's a pec-deck basically. It's good for a change from freeweights every once in a while.



interesting machine.. my gym has all old grungy stuff. lol 

hehe yes you can call me aj.  been called that many many times. the vanilla whey is great on the fiber one cereal, Ill cut up some strawberries sometimes too and add those in! mmmmmmmmmm Im having cravings now. lol


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 18, 2004)

YAY PATRIOTS!!!! WHOOOHOOOOO!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> my gym has all old grungy stuff.



That's a bummer, where do you work out?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> YAY PATRIOTS!!!! WHOOOHOOOOO!!!!


I fell the same way


----------



## Rissole (Jan 19, 2004)

Just called in to say g'day HC 
I like the attitude  Stick with it girl


----------



## atherjen (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> That's a bummer, where do you work out?



its called FitnessFX. basically tons of big macho guys.. lol they think they are anyways!~


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi Riss!
Thank you  

AJ, sounds like there must be a lot of testosterone grunting around your gym.    It's so funny when their is any heavy lifting and grunting going on at my gym (no grunting by me, btw) all the people that do cardio all the time are rolling their eyes and looking disgusted. It funny to watch.


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 19, 2004)

*Monday*

Food:
9:00  2 slices whole wheat toast with pb, 1 1/2 scoops whey, 1/2 a pear

12:00  chicken and bean soup with veggies (about 34g carbs not including fiber, I added extra chicken to make it 30 g protein, and fat was about 9 g), extra veggies, small apple


----------



## Jill (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey Hiker! Hope all is well and your diet and training in in check! I'll be watching ya! Im gonna be trying a few new recipes I read about in a mag last week, I'll let ya know how they turn out! I know you love new recipes!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey Hiker! Hope all is well and your diet and training in in check! I'll be watching ya! Im gonna be trying a few new recipes I read about in a mag last week, I'll let ya know how they turn out! I know you love new recipes!



Hey Jill! Your back!
How was your trip?? I'm doing great, on a new food plan, compliments of the amazing Jodi, and am sticking with it - a first for me  

Yes - I love new recipes - bring em on!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 20, 2004)

*Tuesday*

Food:  
8:00  1 1/2 scoops whey, 2/3 cup fiber one, 2 fish caps

1:00  chicken breast, bean/veggie mix, black olives ,   

I waited WAY too long to eat today. Didn't have a choice. It makes me think I need to have a couple protein bars around for emergencies.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: Tuesday*



> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Food:
> 8:00  1 1/2 scoops whey, 2/3 cup fiber one, 2 fish caps
> 
> ...


No bars   Baggies of measure Protein


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 20, 2004)

*Re: Re: Tuesday*



> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> No bars   Baggies of measure Protein


I know, you're right. I just need to plan better. Thanks for keeping me on track.


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2004)

Just wanted to say HI! Things are looking great in here!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Just wanted to say HI! Things are looking great in here!


Thanks sweetie  I've missed you in here. I have not had any time to get on lately. I need to catch up on your journal! What's new with ya?


----------



## Stacey (Jan 21, 2004)

Hey honey!! I miss you too!!!! Not much new with me--same old same old--just trying to figure out if I want to get pregnant in a month or two instead of doing the comp---???? Weird huh.. I have been wanting a baby for 2 years--but the hubby hasn't. And this past saturday he made it sound like it would be great if I were to get pregnant?!! So Now I'm excited about that...

But I do have endometreiosis--and I may need to have surgery before even trying to start. (To get rid of the junk & cysts in my ovaries.)

What to do? What to do?? LoL

How's your angel doing??


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey honey!! I miss you too!!!! Not much new with me--same old same old--just trying to figure out if I want to get pregnant in a month or two instead of doing the comp---???? Weird huh.. I have been wanting a baby for 2 years--but the hubby hasn't. And this past saturday he made it sound like it would be great if I were to get pregnant?!! So Now I'm excited about that...
> 
> But I do have endometreiosis--and I may need to have surgery before even trying to start. (To get rid of the junk & cysts in my ovaries.)
> ...




OMG!!! That would be so awesome if you decide to get pregnant! hee hee
I will be so excited if you do! If you wait though, there's definitely pros to that too, have a good long talk with your honey and the two of you will know if it is time for you to start your little family. 

I have two friends that just had that same surgery. Both had it for the reasons that they are ready to try and get pregnant. Although one already has a daughter my girls age. She is one of my good friends and we were pregnant together, it was much fun!

Riley is great, thanks for asking. She is sooo much fun! She is running around everywhere and learning new things everyday. It is so cute, you can just see it in her face when she figures something out, she gets so proud of herself. I love it! I was definitely one of those people that was never really sure I wanted children and now she is the absolute light and love of my life (her and dh of course). I never believed it when people said how wonderful it is, but it really is. Okay, I'm done.


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 21, 2004)

I have been such a slacker about posting meals but I've been eating well, except for today.   As of tomorrow I am officially back on the Jodi plan and will post every meal. 

I've felt unorganized and overwhelmed all week with things that are going on - nothing bad, just too much! My workouts and eating have definitely suffered due to me feeling like I've had to catch up on other stuff all week. It's all good though, I am back on track.  I think I needed a break from the gym though. I can tell when I get unmotivated that it is time for a rest day or four 

I have physical therapy for my back first thing tomorrow morning and will go to the gym after that if she lets me.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 22, 2004)

Hope you have a great day girl!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Hope you have a great day girl!


Thanks sweetie - you too! What's going on with you girl? you need to make a journal so we can all be in awe of your work that created those amazing abs.


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 22, 2004)

*Thursday*

Food:
8:00  7 whites, 1 yolk, 1/2 cup oatmeal, 1/4 cup blackberries, 1/4 cup spinach, turkey breast

11:00  chicken breast, 1/2 cup lowfat cottage cheese, 1/4 cup broccoli, 1/4 cup rasberries, 1 slice whole grain bread, 2 fish caps

2:00  1 1/4 scoops whey, 1 cup green beans, 3 fishy caps

Exercise:
30 minutes on the treadmill at a 15% incline


----------



## Stacey (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey hiker!! Thanks so much for your sweet words. I don't think my hubby is totally ready yet--but I am! I know it cures a lot of my female problems also. I am like you were- not sure If I SHOULD even have a baby--but when I get around my friends babies--I start thinking??!!

Awww Riley sounds SOOOOO CUTE!!!!!!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Thanks sweetie - you too! What's going on with you girl? you need to make a journal so we can all be in awe of your work that created those amazing abs.



Im just at work, boring slow day here by my lonesome. blah. cant wait til 6 comes around and I can hit the gym! 
hmmmm I could do a 2nd journal I suppose. I have one on Avant that I started a while back..


----------



## Jodi (Jan 24, 2004)

*Knock Knock*


----------



## Jill (Jan 24, 2004)

Anybody there??


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey I'm back!! Thanks Jodi and Jill for checking in on me and I promise I am not a slacker!! I tried to go back and edit my food input but it wouldn't let me so I'll just have to start with today. 

Life has been crazy lately. I have been eating well but not perfectly according to  plan, and not able to get on the computer. My workouts this week have been light and mostly cardio   due to not having time to get into the gym. But all that is behind me for now. 

Hubby and I are going to CABO next month so I need to be 100% on plan. No cheats what so ever! Sorry Jodi, I know today wasn't exactly according to plan, but I will be better tomorrow. 

8:00  preworkout  protein shake, 2 small slices whole grain toast with pb

9:30  post workout   5 whites, 1 yolk, 1/4 cup spinach, 1/2 cup turkey breast

12:30  1/2 pear, 1 1/4 chicken breast,  1 cup sweet potato

3:30  chicken breast, 3 fish caps, 1 cup broccoli, 1/2 cup brown rice

7:30  1 cup cottage cheese,  2 fishies, 1 cup green beans


----------



## Jill (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> 
> Hubby and I are going to CABO next month so I need to be 100% on plan. No cheats what so ever!


YAAAAAAAAAAAA! I am jealous. I already want another holiday...Just sholved about 4 feet of snow, the weather here sucks! Ill keep an eye on ya so you're prepared for next month. Keep up the good work! P.s I just bought a new protein PVL Gourmet Whey, strawberry banana. 2 TBS 1/2 n 1/2, water and ice the stuff tastes sooooo good it feels as if you are cheating! Try it some time. GNC sells sample pack for like $1-$2, thats how I tried it! Bought a huge container!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> YKeep up the good work! P.s I just bought a new protein PVL Gourmet Whey, strawberry banana. 2 TBS 1/2 n 1/2, water and ice the stuff tastes sooooo good it feels as if you are cheating! Try it some time. GNC sells sample pack for like $1-$2, thats how I tried it! Bought a huge container!



Thanks babe! I do need ya to keep an eye on me. BTW I posted in your new journal but my internet wouldn't let it go through, I'll try again in a second. It looks great in there, like you're working very hard. 

PVL huh? I'll definitely try it. I like the Optimum but am always looking for something yummy. and strawberry banana sounds good! edited to add: I just looked it up on the web, they have white chocolate    their flavors sound DELICIOUS!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

hikerchick, thats awesome that your going on vacation. Im sooo jealous. and hey its something to keep you motivated!  
ummmm where's Cabo  warm place I assume.. hehe


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> hikerchick, thats awesome that your going on vacation. Im sooo jealous. and hey its something to keep you motivated!
> ummmm where's Cabo  warm place I assume.. hehe


Thanks AJ, I am SO excited. Cabo San Lucas in Mexico.  
Yes, definitely will keep me motivated, I want to be wearing a bikini on the beach!!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

NICE!!! my sister and her husband go to Mexico alot(they live in Texas) and they always say how nice it it. Hope you have a wonderful trip! and soak up some sun for me k!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 25, 2004)

*Sunday*

Food:

8:00  1 1/4 scoops whey, 3/4 cup fiber one w/ vanilla whey and water for milk, 2 fish caps, 1/4 cup blackberries

11:00  1 cup lowfat cottage cheese, 3/4 cup brown rice, 1/4 cup strawberries

2:00  1 can of tuna, 1 t. flax oil, celery and spinach, 1 cup green beans

5:00  1 cup ground turkey, 1/4 cup black beans, 1/4 cup brown rice, 1/2 apple, 1 cup broccoli

7:30 1 cup lowfat cottage cheese, 1 cup green beans

Workout: Started my new workout plan today, created by JODI. Holy cripes. That's all I have to say.

LEGS - 3 sets of 6-8 to failure on all

I ended up doing a couple extra sets today, trying to figure out the correct weights I should be on.

squats  85 pounds
1 legged Leg press  70 pounds
toe press  240 pounds
heel press  240 pounds
seated leg curl  85 pounds
smith rack lunges  50 pounds


30 minutes pilates


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 25, 2004)

Jodi, I emailed you all my questions yesterday. Our smith racks are back in working order so I did those for my lunges today. Let me know if I should do something else. I love leg day! those one legged leg presses literally kicked my butt.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

diet is RIGHT ON hun!!!  
and workout sounds intense! way to go! Keep it going, looks like your motivation is in high drive! 

how are you liking the whey on your Fiber 1? mmm I love it!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> diet is RIGHT ON hun!!!
> and workout sounds intense! way to go! Keep it going, looks like your motivation is in high drive!
> 
> how are you liking the whey on your Fiber 1? mmm I love it!



I am soo motivated right now, need to keep the momentum going! Thanks for your support sweetie!

I did like the Fiber one with the whey. I think it will get better the longer I'm off the soymilk. 

Have a great day babe!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 26, 2004)

*Monday*

Food:

Meal 1
1 1/4 scoops whey
3/4 cup oatmeal
1 T walnuts
1/4 cup rasberries

Meal 2
1 cup ground turkey with tomato
1/4 cup black beans
1/2 cup brown rice
1/2 pear

Meal 3
1 cup lowfat cottage cheese
3 fish caps
1 cup green beans

Meal 4
1 cup ground turkey with tomato
1/4 cup black beans
1/2 cup brown rice
1 cup green beans
1/4 cup rasberries

Meal 5
1 1/4 scoops whey
1 cup broccoli
2 fishies


My butt is so sore from my workout yesterday - love that!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

hun, another awesome day for the diet!! Im proud of you! 
ahh gotta love the sore booty!! good sign you had an awesome workout!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

WoW your kicking ass girl!! I'm so proud of you!!

CABO-- Lucky duck you!! You deserve it!! I'm sooo happy for you!!! Its So beautiful there.. I want to go there next-- saw pictures from co-workers who went.. Fabulous!!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 26, 2004)

Thank you so much AJ and Stacey, it helps so much to have the support of great people like you! I have seen that the support really helps me, so I much appreciate it!  

I can't believe how much better I have been feeling lately on this new food plan. When it's right, it's right!

Stace, I am soooo excited about Cabo! I haven't been to Mexico at all so I absolutely am looking forward to this. Especially since I am going back to school a couple weeks after and will be too busy to even think, so I need to enjoy it now.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> I am soo motivated right now, need to keep the momentum going! Thanks for your support sweetie!
> 
> I did like the Fiber one with the whey. I think it will get better the longer I'm off the soymilk.
> ...



Good to see that you are on a high keep riding it.

I have fibre one every morn in my Protein shake with either some Fish oil or Flax Oil, tastes fine to me,  but it is usually down the hatch in a matter of secs.


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> Good to see that you are on a high keep riding it.
> 
> I have fibre one every morn in my Protein shake with either some Fish oil or Flax Oil, tastes fine to me,  but it is usually down the hatch in a matter of secs.



Hey Iain! Good to see you in here. I will stick with it. You stick with it too!  

How's the baby coming along?  Do you have your nursery done and all that? The first year goes by so fast,  I can't believe my daughter is already 15 months! I used to   whenever my Mom would say that but it's actually true.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 26, 2004)

Buns doing pretty good.  Nursery was done a while ago, before Christmas.  

We did a bunch of renovations before the holidays, so we finished of the baby room at the same time.

Talk about time flying by, I wish these last 6 weeks would fly by, but we all know they will take forever.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Thank you so much AJ and Stacey, it helps so much to have the support of great people like you! I have seen that the support really helps me, so I much appreciate it!
> 
> I can't believe how much better I have been feeling lately on this new food plan. When it's right, it's right!
> ...



Dont thank us! the support goes all around, were all here for one another  
and Im happy to see that this food plan works for you!! thats what matters babes! 
Keep'r going!


----------



## Stacey (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey honey-- oHhhh You will LOVE Mexico-- Its AWESOME!!! I have been twice--and want to go again a thousand more times!!

Thats great your going back to school!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by IainDaniel *_
> 
> Talk about time flying by, I wish these last 6 weeks would fly by, but we all know they will take forever.



The last month took FOREVER!! I did not gain much weight, but by that time felt absolutely huge! The last month all I did for exercise was take my dog on a one mile walk everynight. My poor dog was pulling me by  the end I was going so slow   Everything aches by then though. Be very kind to your wife!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey honey-- oHhhh You will LOVE Mexico-- Its AWESOME!!! I have been twice--and want to go again a thousand more times!!
> 
> Thats great your going back to school!



I'm so excited! I'm booking the trip today, I think we're going to do an all-inclusive deal.

I'm looking forward to going back to school. It will just be part time this year, then full time starting next January if I get into the program I want.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

what are you going to take at school hun? 

and hey is that your puppy in your avi? CUTE!!!


----------



## Jill (Jan 26, 2004)

Diet look great today!!! Love the new format-thinking about changing mine too. Keep up the good work, so you can look smokin on the beach!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> what are you going to take at school hun?
> 
> and hey is that your puppy in your avi? CUTE!!!



Thanks - that is my sweet puppy, Haley, she's 4. She's my little love muffin!

I am going to apply for the ultrasound tech  program. They only accept 8 people a year so it's tough to get in. I have a B.A. in psychology with a minor in exercise phys but want to do something different.


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Diet look great today!!! Love the new format-thinking about changing mine too. Keep up the good work, so you can look smokin on the beach!



Thanks babe! How's that Dr. Phil book? I read in your journal that you're reading it. I think that anything that will help you resolve any food issues is a good thing. I have a few myself, that's for sure.  You'll have to let me know if it's worth a read.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Thanks - that is my sweet puppy, Haley, she's 4. She's my little love muffin!
> 
> I am going to apply for the ultrasound tech  program. They only accept 8 people a year so it's tough to get in. I have a B.A. in psychology with a minor in exercise phys but want to do something different.



Nice!! Best of luck with it hun!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 27, 2004)

*Tuesday*

I am LOVING my new workout, thanks Jodi.  Although it does feel weird doing only 4 reps of abs at a time, need to increase my weight I guess.

Food:

Meal 1
1 1/4 scoops whey
2 slices whole grain toast with pb
1/4 cup strawberries

Meal 2
1 cup ground turkey with tomatoes
1/4 cup beans
1/2 cup brown rice
1/2 apple

Meal 3
can-o-turkey with little bit of mustard
1 cup green beans
2 fishy caps

Meal 4
1 cup ground turkey with tomatoes
1/4 cup beans
1/2 cup brown rice
1/2 apple
1 cup green beans

Meal 5
1 1/4 scoops whey
3 fish caps
1 cup green beans

Workout:

Back, tris and abs today

Hammer lat pulldown 3 x 6  @ 90 pounds
Hammer row 3 x 8  @ 70 pounds - increase next time
low back 3 x 8 @ 70 pounds
v bar tricep press 4 x 8 @ 70 pounds
overhead tri ext.  4 x 6 @ 10 pounds
cable crunch   3 x 4 @ 90 pounds
weighted decline crunch 3 x 4 @ 10 pounds - increase next time
cable side bends 3 x 4 @ 50 pounds

Loved this today, I left the gym feeling like I worked out HARD - love that feeling!  

30 minutes pilates


----------



## Jodi (Jan 27, 2004)

Your welcome   I'm glad your enjoying it.

Dante is the one that taught me about the abs.  I love it   Even while bulking I have definition coming in, its great.



> Hammer lat pulldown 3 x 6 @ 90 pounds
> Hammer row 3 x 8 @ 70 pounds - increase next time


Are these 1 arm rows?


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 
> 
> Are these 1 arm rows?



The row I did one at a time. It's actually 35 pounds on each side, 70 total. The lat pulldown I did together for 90 total, do you want me to do one at a time for those too?  Also, I don't alternate, I do one side at a time, then switch. Did you want me to alternate?
Our lat pulldown needs new grips so it killed my hands but hopefully they'll fix it before next week. I know, I'm a cry baby!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

Awesome workout HC!!  diets looking good too!! Keep'r going hun!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Even while bulking I have definition coming in, its great.



I'm hoping this will happen for me too!!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> The row I did one at a time. It's actually 35 pounds on each side, 70 total. The lat pulldown I did together for 90 total, do you want me to do one at a time for those too?  Also, I don't alternate, I do one side at a time, then switch. Did you want me to alternate?
> Our lat pulldown needs new grips so it killed my hands but hopefully they'll fix it before next week. I know, I'm a cry baby!


Yes, please do 1 arm for the pulldown and row.  Oh and could you please list it as weight per side oppose to total weight.  I almost had a cow there for a second LOL!  Do no alternate.  Do 1 arm at a time.  Use straps if you have to to help with the grip on the pulldown.  When I do really heavy pulldowns, I use my straps.


----------



## Rissole (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm impressed HC, you've been working hard an staying on track 
Love it


----------



## Jill (Jan 27, 2004)

What kinda ab workouts are you doing hiker?


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I'm impressed HC, you've been working hard an staying on track
> Love it


Thanks sweetpea!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> What kinda ab workouts are you doing hiker?


Jill, Jodi is having me do 3 sets of 4 for 3 different exercises, at the end of my chest and back days. I want to thicken up the muscles there so I am GOING HEAVY!! I' was doing a lot of high rep stuff which hasn't been giving me the results I'm looking for.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Jill, Jodi is having me do 3 sets of 4 for 3 different exercises, at the end of my chest and back days. I want to thicken up the muscles there so I am GOING HEAVY!! I' was doing a lot of high rep stuff which hasn't been giving me the results I'm looking for.



 thats the way to do it!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> thats the way to do it!


I hope it works!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 28, 2004)

*Wednesday*

Exercise:
shoulders, stabilization stuff from phys. therapist

Overhead db press 4 x 8  @ 15 pounds
Lateral raise 3 x 8 @ 15 pounds
rear incline flyes 2 x 8 @ 12.5 pounds
Hyperextensions 2 x 12
Abduction 2 x 12 @90 pounds
Adduction 2 x 12 @ 90 pounds
2 way leg (flexion & extension) 2 x 12 @ 25 pounds



Food:

Meal 1 
1 1/4 scoops whey
2 slices whole grain toast with pb
1/4 cup strawberries

Meal 2
turkey w/beans and tomato
1/2 cup oatmeal w/ 1 T. walnuts
1/2 apple

Meal 3
canned turkey with mustard
1 cup green beans
2 fish caps

Meal 4
1 1/4 cups cottage cheese
1 cup green beans
1 cup brown rice

meal 5
1 1/4 scoops whey
1 cup green beans
2 fishies


----------



## Jodi (Jan 28, 2004)

> Overhead db press 4 x 8 @ 15 pounds


You can go higher than that I bet.  Shoot for 20lbs next time.

How's the bodyweight?  Any changes yet in weight or composition?  Energy?


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 28, 2004)

Three weeks from today we go to Mexico!!!  

Woohoo!!

I tried on bikinis this morning. I found a cute one that I would have bought if I had boobs. Can I say boobs on here? Anyway, I really liked it but it would not stay on my little chest!!  I like my little chest but bathing suits would definitely fit better if it was a bit bigger.


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2004)

Do you like canned turkey? Ive never had it! Isnt it high in fat though? Tried any new whey lately? P.S.Im so proud of your diet girl, keep it up!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> You can go higher than that I bet.  Shoot for 20lbs next time.
> 
> How's the bodyweight?  Any changes yet in weight or composition?  Energy?



I will go higher next time, I don't know about 20 but I will give it a shot. 

I definitely have more energy. I feel good every day when I don't eat crap. I even need less sleep! I don't have a scale so will try and remember to weigh myself next time I go to the gym. 

Can I get a body like Jenny Worth's in 3 weeks?  just kidding! I tried on bathing suits this morning and was happy with how they looked (except for the boob thing  ) but still need to get rid of the extra stuff on my hips. pure diet, I'm sure.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 28, 2004)

Could you email me some measurements next Sat?  I would like to see the starting measurements for comparison too please


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Do you like canned turkey? Ive never had it! Isnt it high in fat though? Tried any new whey lately? P.S.Im so proud of your diet girl, keep it up!!!!



I love canned turkey but don't eat it often. One can has 28 g protein and 8 g fat. So there is my fat allotment for that meal. It's yummy though with a little mustard.

I'm so glad you asked about the whey. I got some free samples of molecular nutrition and it is my new favorite! Fruit punch tastes like candy! It's called Whey Fruity. I also ordered the PVL you said you liked. I got Strawberry Banana Smoothy and Caramel Dip. I can't wait to get them, I'm so tired of chocolate, chocolate, chocolate! I will try and find the link for those free samples I got.


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 28, 2004)

Okay, it's 

www.molecularnutrition.net 

No affiliation whatsoever! Just love their Whey Fruity protein powder. Go to "free stuff" on their website. The one I like is the Tropical Punch. Nectar is okay, this stuff is Crazy good!!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Could you email me some measurements next Sat?  I would like to see the starting measurements for comparison too please


Definitely.


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2004)

I ordered some free sample too-dont know is I can get them though cause i live in Canada. Let me know how the caramel tastes-Im thinking of buying blueberry, but i must try i first! I use 2 TBS of 1/2 n 1/2 (gonna try 1 TBS) with water and ice, and a tiny bit of splenda, and a huge scoop of strawberry banana. I love it.


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I ordered some free sample too-dont know is I can get them though cause i live in Canada. Let me know how the caramel tastes-Im thinking of buying blueberry, but i must try i first! I use 2 TBS of 1/2 n 1/2 (gonna try 1 TBS) with water and ice, and a tiny bit of splenda, and a huge scoop of strawberry banana. I love it.


Does it need the Splenda?


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2004)

I guess you could use any art. sweetner-Ive heard splenda to be the best for ya around here though.


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I guess you could use any art. sweetner-Ive heard splenda to be the best for ya around here though.


What I mean is, does it need to be sweetened? I never put sweetener in my protein before so just curious if this one needs it.


----------



## Jill (Jan 28, 2004)

Ohhhhhhh. Ive never put sweetner in protein before either-I think it just makes it sweeter for my tastes! You know how I like things sweet! Actually this protein doesn need it all.


----------



## Jenny (Jan 29, 2004)

Wohoooo, someone is kicking ass   I'm so proud of you honey, you are doing WONDERFUL!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Wohoooo, someone is kicking ass   I'm so proud of you honey, you are doing WONDERFUL!


Thanks sweetie! I feel like I'm finally on track, took me long enough   but I'm looking at the bright side - at least I'm here now!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 29, 2004)

*Thursday*

Food:

Meal 1
2 slices whole grain toast with Pb
1 1/4 scoops whey
1/2 apple

Meal 2
1 slice whole grain bread
1 cup cottage cheese
1/2 peach
turkey breast

Meal 3 (post workout)
1 1/2 scoops whey
1 cup brown rice
1 cup green beans
3 fish caps

Meal 4
Chicken breast
1 cup green beans
2 fishies

meal 5
1 1/4 scoops whey
1 cup green beans
3 fishies

Exercise:

Chest, bis, abs

Flat db press 3 x 8 @ 25 pounds/side
HS incline press 3 x 8 @ 35 pounds/side
cable flyes 3 x 8 @ 30 pounds/side
incline db curls 4 x 8 @ 17.5 pounds/side
bar curls 4 x 8 @ 40 pounds
machine crunch 3 x 4 @ 80 pounds
weighted hip raise 3 x 4 @ 8 pounds - will increase next time
bb side obliques 3 x 4 @ 70 pounds - hate these but will keep doing them 

Still loving this workout after trying all four days. I really felt the ab work a lot more today. 



 Need to go grocery shopping today after I take Riley to the children's museum with some girlfriends and their babes.


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 29, 2004)

Food and workout updated for the day. 

Had the best time at the Childrens museum! Riley loved it so I got  a one year pass so we can go anytime we like.

Have a job shadow tomorrow for my potential new career so will probably not be on until tomorrow night. Meals are planned out though, so will be fine there. Tomorrow is my day off for weights anyway so will hit them again on Saturday. Everyone have a great weekend if I don't talk to you!


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

everythings looking great hun! Hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## Jill (Jan 29, 2004)

Are you carb cycling Hiker?


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Are you carb cycling Hiker?


No, why?

I have 40 g carbs in my first, second and fourth meal, usually. Switched them around today because my workout was in the afternoon rather than the morning. I am addicted to toast lately, I don't want anything else for those carbs.


----------



## Jill (Jan 29, 2004)

Just wondering! Any word on the new whey yet? I just bought new low carb bread yesterday! ( 7c per slice) Havent eaten bread in months, and Im so excited for tomorrow!-high carb day.  I think Im gonna make a peanut butter and jam sandwich!! Keep up the hard work chickie!


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Just wondering! Any word on the new whey yet? I just bought new low carb bread yesterday! ( 7c per slice) Havent eaten bread in months, and Im so excited for tomorrow!-high carb day.  I think Im gonna make a peanut butter and jam sandwich!! Keep up the hard work chickie!


Looks like I'll get the new whey Monday - can't wait!!I so need a change from chocolate.

I love peanut butter and jelly! That's great about the low carb bread. I get Orowheat whole wheat Lite. It has 9 g carbs, 3 g fiber, 3 g protein per slice. It's delicious! I almost feel I should take a break from it because it is ALL I want for my carbs.


----------



## Jill (Jan 29, 2004)

Right now all I want from carbs is oats!! I have yams and a huge squash that are going to go bad cause I wont eat them. I'd rather have oatmeal!! Have you booked your trip yet??


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Right now all I want from carbs is oats!! I have yams and a huge squash that are going to go bad cause I wont eat them. I'd rather have oatmeal!! Have you booked your trip yet??


Oatmeal is good, I will probably go on an all oatmeal kick soon  

I booked our trip on Monday. We leave for beautiful Cabo San Lucas two weeks from this coming Wednesday. I can't wait! we're staying at an all inclusive place which will be so much fun. I've never got to do this before so I'm really excited.


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 31, 2004)

*Saturday*

Okay, what am I doing up at 4:00am??

Meal 1 - weird breakfast but yummy
chicken breast
beans and mixed veggies
1/2 an apple 
multivitamin

Meal 2
8 whites, 1 yolk, turkey breast, spinach
2/3 cup fiber one,
1/2 cup Atkins milk - found it at my grocery store finally
1/2 apple

Meal 3 
chicken breast
2 fish caps
1 cup broccoli
1/2 apple

Meal 4 
chicken breast
mixed veggies (broc, peppers, carrots)
3/4 cup rice

Meal 5
1 cup lowfat cottage cheese
1 cup green beans
2 fishies

Will record the rest later, not yet sure what I'm going to eat yet. 

Exercise:

1 hour powerwalk with the pup


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 31, 2004)

I am so happy! My husband has finally seen the light!

He told me today that he wants to start eating healthier and to be more careful about what he puts into his body. He has a family history of diabetes, heart disease and cancers so this is a huge step in the right direction for him. We used to workout together, which I loved, but he hasn't been to the gym in years. He used to run marathons but has gotten out of the habit of running now that he works the graveyard shift. 

I'm so happy about the healthy eating. I want him around for a long time!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 31, 2004)

Meals looking great 
Wow, that's great news about your husband  I definately want my future husband to take care of himself and eat well too  It will make it a lot easier for you now when you cook and stuff, he'll want to eat the same thing  It's definately your habits rubbing off on him, it often happens lik that 

Keep up the great work sweetie


----------



## atherjen (Jan 31, 2004)

HC, thats awesome to hear about your husband leaning more towards your lifestyle now. Im sure that it will make it much easier on the both of you! and to have the support for one another is great too!! (someday I hope I can find the same..) 

diet looks great today hun! keep up all the hard work! 
how are you liking pilates? I got into that last spring for a while rather than my norm daily stretching.. loved it!


----------



## Jill (Jan 31, 2004)

Hikers trip is finalized!!!   I am so jealous! I havent even been home for 2 weeks and I want to travel again!!! How long are you going for? Glad to hear your hunny is following  in youf footsteps-now that mine has pretty much changed his lifestyle, he helps to keep me motivated.


----------



## hikerchick (Jan 31, 2004)

Thanks so much girls - it is definitely a good thing about the hubby. He is prone to fad-type diets though so I am trying to convince him he needs a lifestyle change. The man is so gosh darn stubborn though, I don't know why he doesn't do everything I tell him to?? 

Jill, I'm so excited about my trip, it's about all I can talk about. We're going for 8 whole glorious days. 

Jen, you will definitely find someone as caring and as motivated as you are (if it's possible to find someone as motivated as you  ). 

Jenny, It is so great if your significant other is as committed to exercise as you are. I am glad my dh is getting back to that point, he comes and goes. 


Thank you all for the support on my diet. Seriously, whenever I am thinking about my meals, it motivates me to know you girls are going to be reading it so I better be good!


----------



## Jill (Jan 31, 2004)

Hiker-I bought blueberry protein from PVL! I cant wait to try it tomorrow am! And, the best thing is that if it is gross, GNC will return it, even if its opened! Ill let ya know how it turns out.


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hiker-I bought blueberry protein from PVL! I cant wait to try it tomorrow am! And, the best thing is that if it is gross, GNC will return it, even if its opened! Ill let ya know how it turns out.


Let me know how it is! I've tried two GNC's here and neither one had it, there's one more I will try when the stuff I ordered runs out. All mine should come in tomorrow - I ordered 3 2 pound tubs of whey. I hope it's all yummy!


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 1, 2004)

*Sunday*

Meal 1
2/3 cup Fiber one, 1/2 cup atkins milk
protein pancakes 
1/2 pear

Meal 2
1 cup atkins pasta
breakfast bread (made with whey, atkins milk, almond meal, whole wheat flour, walnuts, cran-strawberries and a couple other baking-type items)
1/4 cup strawberries

Meal 3
1 1/4 cup lowfat cottage cheese
1 T. pb




Exercise:

Will do legs today. I'm getting ready to go to the gym now, just finishing my pancakes.

Had a great leg workout today:

3 x 8 on everything

squats @ 85 pounds
one legged leg press @ 70 pounds
toe press @ 250 pounds
heel press @ 250 pounds
sldl w/db @ 30 pounds/side
smith rack lunges @ 50 pounds


Need to do measurements today. Scale weight was 130.


----------



## Jill (Feb 1, 2004)

*Re: Sunday*



> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> 
> protein pancakes


Double yum!


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 1, 2004)

Didn't do too bad today, considering the superbowl party. Worse thing I had was 4 Doritos and a gardenburger.

That was a good show, I'm so proud of the Patriots. Carolina put up a great fight though, it was anybody's game that last 3 minutes.


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 2, 2004)

*Monday*

Meal 1
1 cup oatmeal, 1 T. walnuts
1/2 apple
1 1/4 cup lowfat cottage cheese

Meal 2
3/4 cup Fiber One, 1/2 cup atkins milk
1/2 apple
1 scoop whey

Meal 3
protein pancakes
1 cup green beans 

Meal 4
chicken breast
1 cup brown rice
1 cup green beans
1/4 cup strawberrie
2 fishies

Meal 5
1 cup cottage cheese
1 cup broccoli
2 fishies


Exercise:

back, tris, and abs today
I went up in weight on 4 exercises 

HS Lat pulldown 3 x 8 @ 45 pounds/side
HS row 3 x 8 @ 45 pounds/side
low back 3 x 8 @ 70 pounds
tricep press 4 x 8 @ 75 pounds
tri overhead ext  4 x 8 @ 10 pounds - need to go up in this next week
cable crunch 3 x 4 @ 110 pounds - up next week
weighted decline crunch 4 x 3 @ 25 pounds
cable side bends 3 x 4 @ 50 pounds

Feel great after that workout.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 2, 2004)

Hey hottie    You are doing awesome babe!!!!  Congrats to the Patriots    How are things going?


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Hey hottie    You are doing awesome babe!!!!  Congrats to the Patriots    How are things going?



Hey sweetie! 
How are you doing? I've missed you. 

How's everything going with school, work and D?

Don't be a stranger!


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 2, 2004)

food and exercise updated for the day. 

I went on a shopping spree at Target and Old Navy after my workout and got lots of cute stuff for my trip.


----------



## Jill (Feb 2, 2004)

I LOVE OLD NAVY TOO!!!!! Glad to see you are staying on track hon, even during the superbowl. 2 thumbs up for you girl!


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I LOVE OLD NAVY TOO!!!!! Glad to see you are staying on track hon, even during the superbowl. 2 thumbs up for you girl!


Thanks hun! I appreciate the support!

I got my PVL today. Tried the strawberry smoothie and loved it, haven't tried the caramel yet, I'll let you know.  My absolute favorite though is the fruit punch Whey Fruity, I got a 2 pound jug of that too


----------



## Jill (Feb 2, 2004)

Is your 1 cup of oats dry measured or cooked already?


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Is your 1 cup of oats dry measured or cooked already?


Already cooked


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 3, 2004)

*Tuesday*

Meal 1
3/4 cup fiber one, 1/2 cup atkins milk
1 scoop whey
1/2 pear

Meal 2 
1 cup brown rice
chicken breast
3 fish caps
1/4 cup blackberries

Meal 3 (at Nordstrom's cafe)
romaine and spinach salad with chicken breast, 2 T. pistachios, about 3 whole strawberries and 5 grapes 

Meal 4 (post workout)
1 cup brown rice w/ 1 T. parmesan
1 scoop whey
1 cup broccoli
1/2 apple

Meal 5
1 1/4 cup cottage cheese
1 cup broccoli

Workout:
Still debating about going to the gym today while my daughters sleeping. If I hurry up and go now, I'll make it. Hubby's sleeping so I don't wante her to wake him up if she gets up while I'm gone.  

Okay, just raced to the gym and back, luckily my workout today is a shorter one than usual.

Shoulders, physical therapy stuff:

overhead db press 4 x 8 @ 20 pounds
lateral raise  3 x 8 @ 15 pounds
rear incline flyes 3 x 8 @ 12.5 pounds - increase next week
hyperextensions 2 x 12
abduction 2 x 12 @ 90 pounds
adduction 2 x 12 @ 90 pounds
2 way leg (flexion, extension) @ 25 pounds

Pilates


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 3, 2004)

wanted to say  "hi" in your wonderful new journal!  i'm going to go with a 40/40/20 eating plan as well and i'll definitely be snooping around in yours for meal ideas.  it's been a long time since carbs were part of my world!  

you're doing great and your journal is wonderful.  thanks!


----------



## Stacey (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey Hiker! So Sorry I haven't been around--things have been crazy busy with me!!

I just read your last two pages to catch up! 
Whats this "New Career" Thing you typed about??
And Thats great about hubby making changes with food!

I know you can't wait for Mexico--man I wish I were going--I'm gonna hide in your suitcase!!!! 

Hmmm? THAT protein pwd--the carmel and the fruity one you ordered sounds GREAT!!!!!!  Let me know how they are when you get them!!

You are totally kicking but in here girl!!!  I know you will look SO HOT IN MEXICO!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 3, 2004)

Hiker, I'm so proud of you  You are working so hard! results will follow


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 3, 2004)

Thank you guys soooo much!   Your support is seriously making it so much easier to stick to my plan. Plus the fact that I love all the food I get to eat and I don't even want to cheat. 

Nikegurl - So nice to see you in here! I know what you mean, this is the first plan that I have been able to be consistent with. I feel like I have finally found something that works for me mentally, and I'm pretty sure if I'm consistent with it, it will work for me physically as well. I will be checking out your journal for food ideas as well! 

Stacey - hi sweetie! I've been wondering how you've been. I need to catch up on your journal as well. I bet you're kicking booty! 

Jenny, thank you again. You are a good inspiration!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 3, 2004)

i'm so happy this is working for you!  lately my eating plans have had 2 things in common - fear of carbs AND my inability to stick to them.  (seriously)

planning meals with carbs and all of these new food options feels very strange right now but i'm ready for the change!

i'm hoping i can find a low carb milk to use (no luck so far) and i'm really excited to see what i can find in terms of whole wheat tortillas or a low carb bread that would be ok and not have too much sugar in it.

by the way...your brown rice w/parmesan sounds heavenly!  almost like rissotto.  it's a shame how excited i am over "new food"

thanks for everything!


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> i'm so happy this is working for you!  lately my eating plans have had 2 things in common - fear of carbs AND my inability to stick to them.  (seriously)
> 
> planning meals with carbs and all of these new food options feels very strange right now but i'm ready for the change!
> ...




Carbs are kind of scary when you have been avoiding them for awhile, but I love it now. For my body type I need them to maintain and build muscle. That's my challenge right now. Jodi has been a big help.

Have you tried the Atkins milk? Jodi suggested it and I couldn't find it until last week, my regular grocery store started carrying it. Do you have any low carb stores near you? They seem to be popping up all over around here.

That's funny you mention the brown rice. It is one of my favorite things to eat and with just a tiny bit of grated Parmesan I feel like I'm having a huge cheat but it's all good!


----------



## nikegurl (Feb 3, 2004)

i haven't found the Atkins or any other low carb milk yet but you're right - there are a bunch of low carb food stores that i pass lately.  i'll have to stop the car and take a peek.

thanks again!

oh...and have you tried cooking your brown rice in broth instead of water?  yummy!


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by nikegurl *_
> 
> oh...and have you tried cooking your brown rice in broth instead of water?  yummy!



I've never tried that - sounds yummy, I'll have to get some low sod. chicken broth and try it. Thanks!


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 4, 2004)

Jodi, 
I tried to email you back but keep getting error messages. 
Here's what I said:

Yes, I love the workout and really feel like I'm pushing myself on everything. I went up on four of the lifts for legs today, which felt great. 

The food plan is also going very well. I find that if I try to lower my carbs at all I get cravings for bad stuff so I am definitely learning more about my body's reactions which is great. I have just never done anything consistent like this in the past, so it is the best learning experience.  

I will take measurements this weekend, I think they will be better. It seems that I am carrying all sorts of water in my belly and nowhere else so I'm drinking a ton of water and hope it will be cleared up in a couple days. 

Thanks so much for your support, let me know if I can ever do anything for you!
Shelley


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 4, 2004)

*Wednesday*

Meal 1
protein shake
1 cup oatmeal
2 fishies
1/4 cup berries

Meal 2
chicken breast
sweet potato
1 T. flax oil
1/2 apple

Meal 3
chicken breast
1 cup green beans
2 fishies

Meal 4
protein bar    I know - bad! but it did have the exact amount of macros I'm supposed to eat. that must count for something!

Meal 5
1 cup cottage cheese
2 fishies


Exercise:

1 hour powerwalk with the super pupster


----------



## Jodi (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Jodi,
> I tried to email you back but keep getting error messages.
> Here's what I said:
> ...


Glad to hear this   I will send you an email to test.  I haven't had any issues with my email.


----------



## Jill (Feb 4, 2004)

What kind of berries do you eat Hiker?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 5, 2004)

HI HONEY!!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 5, 2004)

Hey Stacey!
How are you? 

Jill, I eat different mixed, frozen berries. They're not as good as fresh. Sometimes I eat organic fruit leather. It just has berries in it, and lemon juice, so I count that as my berries too.


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 5, 2004)

*Thursday*

Meal 1
1 cup Fiber one, 1/2 cup Atkins milk
protein shake

Meal 2
chicken breast,
1 cup brown rice
3 fishies
1/2 apple

Meal 3
Protein shake
1 cup broccoli
2 fishies

Meal 4
ground turkey
2 corn tortillas
1 cup brown rice
yam

Meal 5
protein shake


Exercise:

Chest, biceps and abs today


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

I eat frozen mixed berries too! Yum! WAY to expensive to buy fresh.


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I eat frozen mixed berries too! Yum! WAY to expensive to buy fresh.


In the summer I get them at a farmer's market once a week and eat them on top of my protein pancakes - YUM!! I can't wait to do that this summer!!

Where were you in Mexico?


----------



## Jill (Feb 5, 2004)

Mayan Riveria- 1hour south of Cancun...ahhhh heaven.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 6, 2004)

Hiker, your meals are looking so good! I'm so glad you found something that's working for you! Is the bod starting to change? 

Have a wonderful Friday sweets


----------



## Stacey (Feb 6, 2004)

Have a great weekend Hiker!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 6, 2004)

*Re: Thursday*



> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Meal 1
> 1 cup Fiber one, 1/2 cup Atkins milk
> protein shake
> ...



Only Whole Wheat/Grain Tortillas allowed.  Not Corn


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks Jenny and Stacey!   I am not noticing a huge change in my body, Jenny, definitely feel leaner but my #1 goal is to build muscle and I have to accept that that will come in time.  I definitely feel much better overall though, more even energy levels and better positive attitue. 

Jodi, Thank you so much for your input. Okay, no corn. Is that because of the high G.I. of corn? Does that mean I can't have corn as a carb? (I haven't been but might want to soon.)


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 7, 2004)

*Saturday*

I will be following my eating plan exactly for the next 11 days, before I leave for Cabo. 

No cheats and no "tweaking" of carbs all of this time. I have given myself my word on it.

Today's food:

Meal 1
1 1/4 cups oatmeal
1 T. walnuts
8 whites, 1 yolk
1/4 cup strawberries

Meal 2
5 whites, 1 whole egg
1 cup tabouleh
1 cup atkins milk
1/4 cup strawberries

Meal 3
1 1/4 scoops whey
2 fishies
1 cup green beans

Meal 4
jumbo scallops 
2 cups grilled red pepper and onions
1/4 cup strawberries
1 cup brown rice

Meal 5
1 1/4 scoops whey
1 cup green beans
1 T. pb


----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2004)

No corn anything! 

Your right, its because it is too high gi.


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> No corn anything!
> 
> Your right, its because it is too high gi.


Okay, no problem. I hardly ever have tacos or corn anyway so not a big deal. Thanks!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2004)

Whole Wheat/Grain Tortillas are fine however.


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 7, 2004)

Jodi, Can I have lowfat cottage cheese as my last meal (usually around 7:00 or 8:00 at night) even though it has carbs? 

With my meal plan, my last meal is protein, fat, and 1 cup green veggies.

If I have the cottage cheese should I subtract my carbs from another meal or since I'm trying to add muscle, should I just not worry about the extra carbs? TIA!


----------



## Jill (Feb 7, 2004)

11 days, I hate you. JK.  I just bought 'fresh' strawberries too (so expensive right now I might add), oh so yummy to eat with p pancakes-what isnt yummy to eat with p pancakes? Except Ive been eating 1/2 cup, which is only like 6 carbs. Man, I want to eat more than that-dipped in sugar! Or maybe in chocolate.


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> 11 days, I hate you. JK.  I just bought 'fresh' strawberries too (so expensive right now I might add), oh so yummy to eat with p pancakes-what isnt yummy to eat with p pancakes? Except Ive been eating 1/2 cup, which is only like 6 carbs. Man, I want to eat more than that-dipped in sugar! Or maybe in chocolate.



mmmmm...chocolate strawberries. Oh yeah! Maybe they'll have some at our resort. I am going to eat mostly healthy but have all the treats I want! It will be awhile until I get to do this again so I am going to enjoy it to the fullest!! 

I can't find any good fresh strawberries around here right now, they all taste funny.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Jodi, Can I have lowfat cottage cheese as my last meal (usually around 7:00 or 8:00 at night) even though it has carbs?
> With my meal plan, my last meal is protein, fat, and 1 cup green veggies.
> 
> If I have the cottage cheese should I subtract my carbs from another meal or since I'm trying to add muscle, should I just not worry about the extra carbs? TIA!



*How much cottage cheese do you plan on eating?*


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 7, 2004)

A cup has 8g carbs, 5g fat and 26 g protein. What do you think?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2004)

Deduct a little bit of carbs from somewhere.  I know CC is mostly sugar for carbs and I think CC is great for a bedtime protein but we don't want to overdue things or start changing too many things until we see some progress.


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Deduct a little bit of carbs from somewhere.  I know CC is mostly sugar for carbs and I think CC is great for a bedtime protein but we don't want to overdue things or start changing too many things until we see some progress.


Sounds good. Thanks Jodi. 

I have another question for you.  I get up at 7:00, eat at 7:30, get to the gym by 8:00, home by 9:00. I'm not due for another meal until 10:30. I don't want to miss any optimal restorative time, so what should I do about that? 

I used to just have an apple or protein shake before I workout, then a meal including a whey shake when I get done working out. I want to do the best thing though. What do you think?


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 8, 2004)

*Sunday*

Meal 1
1 cup Fiber one, 1/2 cup Atkins milk
1 scoop whey, 1/2 pear - I should have had a fishcap or 2 here but forgot until now.

Meal 2
3/4 cup brown rice, 1 t. parm. cheese
whey shake, 1/2 pear





Workout:

Legs

3 x 8 on all 

squats @ 85 pounds
one legged leg press @ 70
toe raises @ 250 
heel raises @ 250
sldl @ 30 pound dbs
walking lunges @ 12 pounds - increase next week, was in the aerobics room and this was the highest they had, I'll need to bring some in from the weight room


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Sounds good. Thanks Jodi.
> 
> I have another question for you.  I get up at 7:00, eat at 7:30, get to the gym by 8:00, home by 9:00. I'm not due for another meal until 10:30. I don't want to miss any optimal restorative time, so what should I do about that?
> ...


Eat your meal.  You should eat within 1/2 hour to 45 mins. after your workout.  Don't wait.


----------



## shortstuff (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey MIssy-  Just wanted to pop in and say hello    Hope things are going well


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> Hey MIssy-  Just wanted to pop in and say hello    Hope things are going well


Things are going great sweetie. So good to see you!


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 9, 2004)

*Monday*

I went a little chicken crazy today, will probably do it tomorrrow too. I eat nothing but chicken for 2 or 3 days then can't touch the stuff for weeks. DH grilled a bunch on Saturday and it's really good so it's not hard to eat right now.

Meal 1
protein shake
2/3 cup fiber one, 1/2 cup atkins milk
2 fishies

Meal 2
chicken breast
1/4 cup lowfat cottage cheese
1 cup broccoli
1 cup brown rice
2 fishies

Meal 3
chicken breast 
1 cup grilled peppers and onions
1/2 T. pb

Meal 4
chicken breast
1/4 cup lowfat cottage cheese
1 cup broccoli
1 cup brown rice
2 fishies

Meal 5 
protein shake
1 T. pb
1 cup green beans


Exercise

I'm going to do cardio everyday I lift this week, up until I leave for my vacation. 

30 minutes bike


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2004)

> I'm going to do cardio everyday I lift this week, up until I leave for my vacation.



I would prefer that you do 20 mins. HIIT, if your going to do that.  HIIT will help you not to lose muscle mass where traditional cardio will burn it away.


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I would prefer that you do 20 mins. HIIT, if your going to do that.  HIIT will help you not to lose muscle mass where traditional cardio will burn it away.



Sounds good to me boss.   I will probably only end up doing it on 2 or 3 days over a nine day period. Do you recommend a 1:1 ratio or something else? Thanks for watching out for me.


----------



## Jill (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey! I  just returned my blueberry protein, tried a caramel toffee flavor,  , and then returned that! Bought raspberry, am so excited to try it tomorrow. Its hard to find something that tastes good with water. 

Im getting sick of chicken too! Didnt have any today, but am looking forward to Jodis cc meatloaf tomorrow, the stuff rocks!! 

Keep up the GRRRRREAT diet. Only a few more sleeps till your'll be lying on the beach you lucky girl!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Sounds good to me boss.   I will probably only end up doing it on 2 or 3 days over a nine day period. Do you recommend a 1:1 ratio or something else? Thanks for watching out for me.


2 min. warmup 1:1 intervals for 15 mins., 3 min. cool down.


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey! I  just returned my blueberry protein, tried a caramel toffee flavor,  , and then returned that! Bought raspberry, am so excited to try it tomorrow. Its hard to find something that tastes good with water.
> 
> Im getting sick of chicken too! Didnt have any today, but am looking forward to Jodis cc meatloaf tomorrow, the stuff rocks!!
> ...


Oh no! I'm  bummed you didn't like the caramel toffee or the blueberry. I have the caramel. I wonder if I should try and return it. Do you have to have the receipt to return it to GNC? 

What's this meatloaf recipe. Is it in her Avant journal?

You're getting sick of chicken AND oatmeal?   I know. It seems like at times I could just eat protein shakes all day, I get so sick of food. I have a good ground turkey recipe if you're interested. It's like a chili.

You have been doing so well too. How have you been feeling and any good results yet?

Also - I'm about to pm ya a question.


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> 2 min. warmup 1:1 intervals for 15 mins., 3 min. cool down.



Sounds good, thanks again.


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 10, 2004)

*Tuesday*

Food:

Meal 1
protein shake, 2/3 cup fiber one, 1/2 cup atkins milk, small pear, 2 fishies

Meal 2
chicken breast, 1 cup broccoli, 1 cup brown rice, 2 fishies, 1/2 apple

Meal 3
protein shake, 1 cup green beans, 2 fishies

Meal 4
chicken breast, 1 cpu broccoli, 1 cup brown rice, 2 fishies, 1/2 apple

Meal 5
1 1/4 cups cottage cheese, 1 cup green beans, 2 fishies

Exercise:

30 minutes pilates

20 minutes HIIT on elliptical


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 11, 2004)

*Wednesday*

Meal 1
protein shake, 3/4 cup fiber one, 1/2 cup atkins milk, 1/2 pear, 2 fishies

Meal 2
1 1/4 cup cottage cheese, 1/2 apple, 1 sweet potato

Meal 3
chicken breast, 1 cup broccoli,  2 fishies

Meal 4
2 cups atkins cereal   Love this stuff!, 1 cup atkins milk, 1/2 apple,  forgot to have my veggies 

Meal 5
protein shake, 1 cup green beans, 2 fishies


----------



## Jill (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Wednesday*



> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> 
> Meal 4
> 2 cups atkins cereal   Love this stuff!


Lucky girl, Im not allowed to have any. I cant buy it here anywase.


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: Wednesday*



> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Lucky girl, Im not allowed to have any. I cant buy it here anywase.


It's pretty darn good I have to say. I am a cereal addict (in my former life   ) so this lets me have a "treat" without paying for it. Wonder why you can't get it there. Maybe soon?


----------



## Jill (Feb 11, 2004)

I like lucky charms cereal, the marshmallow are oh so good! Oh ya, corn pops, frosted flakes, cinnamon toast crunch, shreddies, alpha bits, froot loops, ahhhhhh I m going crazy on this no carb day!


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 11, 2004)

LOL Cereal rocks!

Stop thinking about it! Tomorrow you can have carbs right. Today your body is working on burning some fat off.


----------



## Jill (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks hon! You're diet today is making my mouth water, keep up the grrrrrreat meal plans! What do you eat your chicken breast with? How do you cook them? Ever try dijion mustard as a dip? It my new fav


----------



## Jodi (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: Wednesday*



> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Lucky girl, Im not allowed to have any. I cant buy it here anywase.


Yeah, and guess what, HG, your not allowed it either.


----------



## Jill (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Wednesday*



> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yeah, and guess what, HG, your not allowed it either.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

WoW your doing awesome!! I just caught up on my reading in your journal!! 

Do you know if that atkins milk is lactose free??? 

Have  a great day girl!!


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Wednesday*



> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yeah, and guess what, HG, your not allowed it either.


lol
What?  Why not?


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2004)

You got in trouble. jk!


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> WoW your doing awesome!! I just caught up on my reading in your journal!!
> 
> Do you know if that atkins milk is lactose free???
> ...


Thanks   Let me check on the milk and get back to you.

You have a great day too!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Wednesday*



> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> lol
> What?  Why not?


Here are a few good reasons why I said no 

Ingredients: *Soy Protein Concentrate, Soy Grits*, Wheat Gluten, *Corn Bran, Corn Starch*, Maltodextrin, *Rice Flour*, Dried Blueberries, Sliced Almonds, Inulin, *Canola Oil*, Natural and Artificial Flavor, Sucralose (Splenda® Bran Non-Nutritive Sweetener), Caramel Color, Salt and Vitamin E (Mixed Tocopherols) as natural antioxidants, and Folic Acid.

Was it on my shopping list I sent you?  Nope it wasn't


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 12, 2004)

Jodi, you're too funny  

I guess I'll let hubby finish the box  I only had two servings yesterday...it was so good...


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> You got in trouble. jk!


hee hee


----------



## Stacey (Feb 12, 2004)

aww man that sucks you can't have that cereal!! At least the your hubby will eat it and it won't go to waste!! Matt would waste it!

Oh I tried out your Peanut Butter cookies last night-except I added a tad bit of oatmeal (like maybe 1/4cup if that)
They rock!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> 
> Oh I tried out your Peanut Butter cookies last night-except I added a tad bit of oatmeal (like maybe 1/4cup if that)
> They rock!!!



Aren't they sooo good! and they're not too bad for you.  Oatmeal is a great idea, I'll have to try that.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 12, 2004)

that ceral must be good if people are raving over it?  good thing Im allergic to some of those ingredients! lol 

How was your day today Hiker?


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> that ceral must be good if people are raving over it?  good thing Im allergic to some of those ingredients! lol
> 
> How was your day today Hiker?


It IS good, but apparently, not good enough.  

I'm good. We had a beautiful day here today so hubby, baby, and the pupster and I walked to the health food store and got some food to cookout on tonight. I'm having chicken sausage and grilled veggies, hubby's having a steak and veggies.  

How have you been?


----------



## atherjen (Feb 12, 2004)

chicken sausage? is that good? never tried. sounds yummy! 
mm I wish I could have a cookout. I LOVE bbq!! 

Ive been good, worked all day, FREEZING here... need to move more south a lil.


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> chicken sausage? is that good? never tried. sounds yummy!
> mm I wish I could have a cookout. I LOVE bbq!!
> 
> Ive been good, worked all day, FREEZING here... need to move more south a lil.



The chicken sausage is delish. It has spinach in it. We got it from the health food store so it doesn't have any nitrates or other crap in it. All natural.  I usually have kebobs with jumbo scallops, peppers, sweet onions, and mushrooms when we grill. That is my absolute favorite. 

Do you still have snow there? I have spring fever here BAD and it's supposed to get back to being cold and rainy tomorrow.


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2004)

Lucky girl being able to grill!  Ive been craving bbq chicken breast-its pretty warm here. This weekend I plan to use my bbq-BUT first I have to shovel about 4 feet of snow off my deck so I can get to my bbq! (I really am gonna bbq)


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Lucky girl being able to grill!  Ive been craving bbq chicken breast-its pretty warm here. This weekend I plan to use my bbq-BUT first I have to shovel about 4 feet of snow off my deck so I can get to my bbq! (I really am gonna bbq)



haha good for you Jill. Don't let four feet of snow stop you!   I love bbq chicken too, definitely my favorite way to eat chicken.


----------



## Jill (Feb 14, 2004)

Hey Hiker! Any big plans for today?? Have a super day with your sweetie No chocolate or candy today, Ill take care of that for you.    jk


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Hey Hiker! Any big plans for today?? Have a super day with your sweetie No chocolate or candy today, Ill take care of that for you.    jk



Hey Jill!   Thanks! I had my candy last night so I'm mean and clean today, I"ll leave the rest for you.    Have a great day with your honey! I


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 14, 2004)

*Saturday*

Workout:
shoulders and stability stuff

I have had no time to post lately and probably won't the next couple of days. I've been eating really well though, and wish I had more time to post so you guys will believe me!  

We leave for Mexico on Wednesday   and I will be back to regular posting then. Hope everyone is doing great and has a LOVE FILLED Valentines Day!!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 22, 2004)

Wohoo, our Hiker is in Mexico right now  I hope you take lots of pics for us


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 22, 2004)

Is it just me or is everybody going on vacation lately?


----------



## Stacey (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey honey!! Can't wait to hear allll about your trip to Mexico!!! I hope you guys are having a BLAST!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 27, 2004)

Thanks girls! 

We had SO much fun in Mexico. Playing in the sun on the beach and in the 5 pools at our resort    Did a waverunner tour of the island. and ate a ton of food    Most of it healthy though. They had a great omelette bar, so I had my whites with veggies every morning and started the day off right. After breakfast though, all bets were off. 

Here's a couple pics:


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 27, 2004)

*Friday*

Now it's back to business. We got in late Wednesday night so I used yesterday as a day to get caught up on all that "around the house" stuff. Did my grocery shopping and am ready to get back into my routine.

Food:

Meal 1
turkey, 1 cup brown rice, 1/4 cup strawberries

Meal 2
chicken breast, 3/4 cup black bean chili, 1/4 cup strawberries

Meal 3
protein shake, 1 cup broccoli, 10 almonds



Exercise:
Still doing the same workout Jodi helped me with. Only now I'm not doing squats, due to a recommendation by my physical therapist.  I really like squats so I'm actually going to miss them, but hopefully it's only temporary.  

Legs

step ups w/ db 3 x 8 @ 15 pounds
one legged leg press  3 x 8 @ 70 pounds
toe press 3 x 8 @ 250 pounds
heel press 3 x 8 @ 250 pounds
sldl w/db 3 x 8 @ 30 pounds
smith rack lunges 2 x 8 @ 25 pounds
walking lunges 2 x 8 @ 8 pounds

Didn't push myself as much as I could have today, need to ease it into it this week after a week off. Felt great to be back in the gym though.  

30 minutes pilates


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2004)

Glad you are back and had a super time! Post some more pics!!!!!

The healthy brecky-then the rest was down hill from there-thats how I was in mexico! Desert crazy!! Glad to know you are back on track now. Once you have a week with some cheats I find it easier to get back on track.


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey Hiker!!! I'm sooo glad you guys had a blast in Mexico!! It's such a wonderful place to be!!!! 

Great picture!!


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Glad to know you are back on track now. Once you have a week with some cheats I find it easier to get back on track.



Definitely! I wasn't tempted by anything at the grocery store yesterday. Just wanted my oatmeal, brown rice, chicken breasts and eggs! they had oatmeal there too, I was thrilled to get my oaties every day.


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Stacey *_
> Hey Hiker!!! I'm sooo glad you guys had a blast in Mexico!! It's such a wonderful place to be!!!!
> 
> Great picture!!


Hey sweetie   How are you doing these days?


----------



## Jenny (Feb 27, 2004)

Welcome back!  I've missed you honey! Great pics, you have a wonderful family


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Welcome back!  I've missed you honey! Great pics, you have a wonderful family


Thanks sweets  
Looks like your going to see your honey soon. I bet you're so excited! Are you coming here again? I guess I need to catch up on your journal. I promise to do that in the next couple of days.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 27, 2004)

Justin is coming here in two weeks


----------



## Stacey (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Hey sweetie   How are you doing these days?



I'm doing okay! Thanks for asking!!

Thats great you were not tempted at the grocery store!! I am everytime I go there.. I even sneak a piece of sugary candy from the candy binds!!! 

Take care honey


----------



## Jodi (Feb 27, 2004)

Welcome back


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Welcome back


Thanks   It's good to be back! I need a kick in the butt please.  

Just kidding, well, kind of. My sweet and well meaning hubby brought home Ben and Jerrys and we split the pint  

So, I am spending tonight writing out my food plan for the next few days to keep me on track. Once I am on plan for a couple days it gets much easier, just need to get through these first couple days.  and help dh to understand that when I say I don't want ice cream I REALLY DON'T WANT ICE CREAM!  

You went on a vacation too didn't you? Hope you had fun!


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 28, 2004)

Here's another pic. Me and Riley in the pool.


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 28, 2004)

*Saturday*

Wrote out my food plan for today last night. I'm going to do that every night for the next day so that I have a specific plan to follow. Works better than just winging it.

Meal 1
protein shake, slice of healthy bread, 2 fish caps

Meal 2
7 egg whites, 1 yolk, sweet potato, 1/2 apple

Meal 3
protein pancakes, 1 cup broccoli

Meal 4
turkey burger, 1 slice healthy bread, 1 cup green beans, 1/2 apple

Meal 5
1 cup  lowfat cottage cheese, 1 cup broccoli, 2 fish caps


Exercise:

1 hour powerwalk with the pupster

Back, Tris, Abs

hs lat pulldown 3 x 8 @ 45 pounds
hs row 3 x 8 @ 35 pounds
low back 3 x 8 @ 70 pounds
tri pressdown 4 x 8 @ 60 pounds - increase next time
tri overhead 4 x 8 @ 10 pounds
cable crunch 4 x 4 @ 110 pounds
cable side bends 4 x 4 @ 50 pounds
weighted decline crunch 4 x 4 @ 25 pounds

30 minutes pilates


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 29, 2004)

Okay, I kicked my own butt yesterday, thank you very much. I definitely needed to get back into a good, healthy eating mindset. I am there.

I wrote out some positive affirmations, which really help me, as dorky as they may seem  

1. Food does not control me, I am in charge of my body and what I put into it.

2. I fuel my body with food that makes me look and feel better today than I did yesterday. 

3. Today I choose to eat healthy. 



I will stay focused until this becomes a habit again, and then be even more focused after that! 

Tomorrow I register for classes. Hopefully I will get the three that I want. It will be quite a load but I know I can do it. It will definitely be easier if I'm eating healthy and feeling great with lots of energy!


----------



## hikerchick (Feb 29, 2004)

*Sunday*

Todays stuff:

Food:

Meal 1
1 cup oatmeal  , 1 T. walnuts, protein shake, 1/2 pear, 2 fish caps

Meal 2
protein pancakes, 2 slices healthy bread

Meal 3
turkey burger, 1 cup broccoli, 

Meal 4
protein shake, 1 cup spinach, 1 cup broccoli, 1 slice healthy bread

Meal 5
1 1/4 cup lowfat cottage cheese, 1 cup green beans, 1 fish cap

Exercise:
Shoulders and stability stuff today (this is mostly low back/hip exercise that my physical therapist has me do for my back) 

overhead press 4 x 8 @ 17.5 pounds
lateral raise 3 x 8 @ 10 pounds
rear lateral 2 x 8 @ 10 pounds
hip extensions 2 x 12
abduction 2 x 12 @ 90 pounds
adduction 2 x 12 @ 90 pounds
2 way leg 4 x 12 @ 25 pounds

Lots of stretching


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 1, 2004)

*Monday*

meal 1
protein shake
2 slices healthy bread
1/2 pear
 2 fishies

meal 2
chicken breast
1 cup brown rice
1 fishy
1/2 pear

meal 3
protein pancakes
1 cup broccoli

meal 4
turkey burger
sweet potato
1 cup green beans

meal 5
1 cup cottage cheese,
1 cup green beans

Exercise:
45 minute power walk with the pupster

30 minutes pilates


----------



## atherjen (Mar 1, 2004)

Hiker Im so proud! your diet and training are right on girl!!  

I think thats AWESOME that you are right down positive notations like that for yourself!  way to keep on track!  

where is that pool? omg, makes me SOO jealous!!!


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks Jen -  Your support is so encouraging. 

The pool is/was in Mexico, last week. Bliss? Yes, but very good to be back.


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 2, 2004)

*Tuesday*

Meal 1
1 cup oatmeal
1 T. walnuts
1/2 pear
turkey burger

Meal 2
protein shake
1 cup brown rice
1 T. parmesan
2 fishies

Meal 3
chicken breast
2 cups green salad
1 T. dressing

Meal 4
protein pancakes
1 cup broccoli
sweet potato

Meal 5
1 cup lowfat cottage cheese
1 cup green beans
1 fishy


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2004)

That's a great pic of you and your little girl  I'm so glad you had fun! You're doing a great job getting back on track, that first week is usually HARD  thoughts like "Oh well, what will another day of cheats do"


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> That's a great pic of you and your little girl  I'm so glad you had fun! You're doing a great job getting back on track, that first week is usually HARD  thoughts like "Oh well, what will another day of cheats do"



Thanks sweetie!

Yeah, it is hard, but I will do it. Unfortunately an evil girl scout came to my house last night with a delivery. I had a few then gave the rest to dh to hide! Back on track today.


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 3, 2004)

*Wednesday*

Meal 1
protein shake
1 cup Fiber One
1/2 cup atkins milk
1/2 apple

Meal 2
protein shake
1 1/4 cups brown rice
1 T. parmesan cheese
1/2 apple



Exercise:

Chest, bis and abs

DB flat press 3 x 8 @ 20 pounds

hammer incline 3 x 8 @ 20 pounds

cable flye 3 x 8 @ 20 pounds

db curl 4 x 8 @ 17.5 pounds

bar curl 4 x 8 @ 30 pounds

machine ab curl 4 x 4 @ 90 pounds

machine ab curl 4 x 4 @ 90 pounds

leg lifts 4 x 4 @ 10 pounds - I'm going to stop doing this with weight and just do more reps. The weight isn't working out for me. It always falls and cracks against my shins and hurts!  

Also did 20 minutes on the treadmill at a 15 % grade to make up for the Girl Scout Cookies I ate last night.  Okay, so I know that didn't burn all the calories, and I don't need to "punish" myself after having a treat... but this made me feel better anyway. so there.


----------



## Jodi (Mar 3, 2004)

I'll scold you instead


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I'll scold you instead



I know, I need it.


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 4, 2004)

*Thursday*

Didn't feel so great today so didn't have a lot of food variety, but ate very well just the same. except didn't get my veggies in  

Meal 1 (post workout)
protein shake
1/2 sandwich with lots of turkey, little mayo, cucumber, redpepper and slice of cheese
forgot my fruit

Meal 2
turkey sausage
1 1/4 cups brown rice w/1 T. parmesan
1/2 pear

Meal 3
turkey sausage
1/2 pear

Meal 4
 protein shake 
1 cup brown rice w/ 1 T. parm.

Meal 5
lowfat cottage cheese

Exercise:

30 minutes elliptical
yoga


----------



## JLB001 (Mar 4, 2004)

You still did good for not feeling well Hiker.  Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> You still did good for not feeling well Hiker.  Hope you feel better soon.



Thanks for visiting JLB! This is my second cold this winter  I usually never get sick.


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 5, 2004)

*Friday*

Meal 1 (post workout)
protein shake 
1/2 apple
turkey sausage
1 cup fiber one
1/2 cup atkins milk

Meal 2




Exercise:

Legs


----------



## jstar (Mar 6, 2004)

Hey Hiker!

I just got caught up on your journal. Just wanted to say "hi." Glad you had fun on vacation! The diet plan you worked out sounds excellent


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks jstar!
Is that you in your avi? If so, you look great!


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 6, 2004)

*Saturday*

Didn't finish posting for yesterday but ate very well, according to plan all day 

Meal 1
protein pancakes
1 cup fiber one
1/2 cup atkins milk

Meal 2
chicken breast
1 cup brown rice
3 fishies

Meal 3
1 1/2 cups pasta
1 cup cottage cheese

Meal 4
8 jumbo scallops
red and orange pepper and onion

Meal 5
protein shake

Not exactly according to plan today but still good. Will plan out better for tomorrow, making sure I get my fruits and veggies in. Definitely need to go food shopping on Monday. All I have left is apples and frozen veggies.

No gym time today. Still trying to shake this cold and wanted to hang out with hubby and baby all day.


----------



## jstar (Mar 7, 2004)

Yep it's me 

Meals look good for yesterday. Hope you feel better soon hun!


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by jstar *_
> Yep it's me
> 
> Meals look good for yesterday. Hope you feel better soon hun!


Wow! You look awesome girl.  
When is your next competition?


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 8, 2004)

*Monday*

Meal 1 (post workout)
protein shake
3/4 cup fiber one
1/2 cup atkins milk
apple
3 fishies

Meal 2
chicken breast
1 cup brown rice
1/2 cup broccoli
3 fishies

Meal 3
chicken breast
1/2 cup broccoli
1 cup brown rice
3 fishies

Meal 4
2 slices whole grain bread
1 T. natty pb
2 T. strawberries
protein shake
1/2 cup rice
1/2 pear

Meal 5
1 cup lowfat cottage cheese
1 cup green beans

Workouts:

30 minute power walk (beautiful sunny day out today
  )

shoulders
hip/glute stability exercises


----------



## atherjen (Mar 8, 2004)

Hope you had a great day Hiker!  diet looked very yummy yestarday and today! your doing awesome!


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Hope you had a great day Hiker!  diet looked very yummy yestarday and today! your doing awesome!


Thanks AJ - I did have a pretty good day - how about you? We have been having the greatest weather!

Thanks for visiting my journal sweetie. I have been in yours too to check up on you and make sure you're still doing great   just haven't had any time to post at all lately. I'm supporting you though, even if I don't write anything in there.


----------



## Stacey (Mar 9, 2004)

Hey Hiker!!  Your meals do look yummy!!! 

Most be great weather all over the U.S. Because it is GREAT down here toooooo!!!

take care sweetie!


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

How are your meal going sweetie? Hope all is well.

I tried Jodi's cc meatloaf with turkey breast, super good you should give it a try sometime!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> How are your meal going sweetie? Hope all is well.
> 
> I tried Jodi's cc meatloaf with turkey breast, super good you should give it a try sometime!


That's how I always make it.  Also, I tried something different the other day.  I skipped the Tomato paste and added int 1/2 C diced tomatoes (canned w/jalepenos) instead


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 10, 2004)

*Wednesday*

Meal 1
1 cup fiber one
1/2 cup atkins milk
protein shake

Meal 2
chicken breast
1 cup brown rice
3 fishies


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> How are your meal going sweetie? Hope all is well.
> 
> I tried Jodi's cc meatloaf with turkey breast, super good you should give it a try sometime!



Hey Jilly!
Everything's going great, meals have been  on track, haven't had any cheats this week.    I don't have much time to post lately but I'm being good, I promise  

Can you send me a link to Jodi's meatloaf recipe? I looked over at Avant but can't seem to find it  

Thanks babe! BTW I love your hair!


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

I posted it in the recipes section here at IM! 

BTW, my hair is outa-control. people call me crazy hair!


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> I posted it in the recipes section here at IM!
> 
> BTW, my hair is outa-control. people call me crazy hair!


Thanks! I'm going to thaw out the ground turkey in my freezer and make it this weekend.

I have a girlfriend with hair just like yours and it is just gorgous. It drives her nuts, but everyone else loves it.


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 11, 2004)

*Thursday*

I am loving my Whey Fruity and PVL Caramel Dip. The PVL is really good, I'll definitely be ordering more.

Meal 1
protein shake
1 cup fiber one
1/2 cup atkins milk
3 fishies

Meal 2
8 egg whites
2 yolks

Meal 3
protein bar 

Meal 4
chicken 
potatoes
mixed veggies

Meal 5
1 cup lowfat cottage cheese
I'm also going to have some sugar free/fat free jello tonight as a treat. I've been good all week and want a little sweetness!

Exercise:

30 minutes pilates

Legs - see last week, posted same workout there. Need to go up on my weightss next week but definitely a good workout


----------



## Rissole (Mar 11, 2004)

HC


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> HC


Hey Rissy!!
Your abs are making me all crazy over here!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 11, 2004)

I do what i can  
How are you going??


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I do what i can
> How are you going??


I'm doing good, thanks for asking.


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 13, 2004)

*Saturday*

Meal 1
turkey sausage
1 cup oatmeal
1 t. sugar free syrup

Meal 2
protein pancakes (3 egg whites, 2 T. flax, 1 scoop whey)
healthy breakfast bread

meal 3
protein shake
3 fishies

Meal 4
2 slices whole grain bread
1 T. pb
strawberries
protein shake

Meal 5
1 cup cottage cheese
1 cup veggies

Exercise

20 minutes HIIT on stairmaster

1 hour walk with the pupster


----------



## Stacey (Mar 16, 2004)

Things look great in here, like always!!! 

Just wanted to say HI!


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 20, 2004)

Hi Stace! thanks for visiting me  

I can't believe I have't been in here for  a week. Auuugggh!

I have been eating well and working out hard. Am on Day SIX of no sugar 
     This seems to be the only way to keep my nutritional plan in check. I am really quite proud of how I am doing, I have to say.     Ben and Jerry's Phish Food has been my downfall for too long now! I will not let it rule my life any longer! 

Okay, enough with the dramatics. I am going to make two recipes from the Low Carb Comfort Food Cookbook. Some type of low carb cinnamon buns made with all sorts of good grains and splenda, and some muffins made with the similar stuff.

I don't know when this contest ends    I think that overall I have done just okay. Giving up sugar is something I should have done for good a long time ago. I'm not even including it in my cheats. I have had one cheat in the last 10 days - macaroni and cheese. 

I start school next week, two classes, so that along with being a full time Mom will probably keep me away from the computer for most of the time. I want to still log my meals though. I think I'm just going to come on here once at night and log my meals. It makes a difference if I know other people are watching out for me.   Although I feel bad that I don't have a ton of time to read anyone else's journal. Sorry in advance.


----------



## Jill (Mar 20, 2004)

Keep up the good stuff hiker!! Going cold turkey sugar free, way to go. I need to do that. 

Let us know how the cin buns turn out!


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jill *_
> Keep up the good stuff hiker!! Going cold turkey sugar free, way to go. I need to do that.
> 
> Let us know how the cin buns turn out!


Thanks Jilly! I'm on day 9 of no sugar   I ended up making low carb cinnamon walnut muffins. They were good, they grow on ya.


----------



## Jenny (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Hiker  
Just stopping in to say I miss you  I've been busy too and not visiting other peoples journals either, but I'm here  Great job on day 9 of no sugar  You rock!! I'm back on track after splurging when Justin was here and it feels sooo good 

Oh, and btw, the contest ends on May 31st  Justin's birthday 

Take care sweetie and check in when you have time!!


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey Hiker
> Just stopping in to say I miss you  I've been busy too and not visiting other peoples journals either, but I'm here  Great job on day 9 of no sugar  You rock!! I'm back on track after splurging when Justin was here and it feels sooo good
> 
> ...



Hi Jenny! 
So good to see you. I miss you too!

We'll all have to celebrate the end of the contest by having birthday cake for your man!


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 24, 2004)

*Wednesday*

Day 10 of no sugar and it feels GREAT!!! My eating has not been spectacular but my main focus has been to get the sugar out of my system. Now that I've done that I'm back to my regular plan of eating goodness  

Meal 1
2/3 cup fiber one
1/3 cup atkins milk
4 whites, 1 yolk
1/2 apple

Meal 2
protein shake
1 cup brown rice, 1 t. parmesan
2 fish caps
1/2 apple

Meal 3
protein pancakes
1 c. green beans

Meal 4
chicken
1 cup brown rice, 1 t. parmesan
1 cup broccoli
1/2 apple

Meal 5
1 cup lowfat cottage cheese
1/2 apple


Workouts have, well, pretty much sucked lately. I threw my back out last week and physical therapy has not been helping so I have not been able to go as hard and heavy on the weights as I like to do. Have kept up with cardio though. Am trying to focus on what I can do, and not what I can't. I am grateful every day that I am healthy and can do all the physical things that many people in the world can't. I'm not going to let it get me down that I can't do squats or get on the elliptical anymore. There are so many other great options!  
  

These are my cardio options right now:

1. treadmill on 15% incline at about 2.8 to 3 mph
2. stairmaster HIIT, I can only do this about once a week or less though, is hard on my knees rolleyes:  I am falling apart!!)
3. bike
4. rower - am loving the rower, although I can't do it for that long yet, need to build up some good rowing endurance 
5. recumbent bike - I never do this unless I'm really dragging and am just going to read and sit there, otherwise it drives me nuts


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 25, 2004)

*Thursday*

Meal 1 (post workout)
protein shake
1 cup granola cereal
1l2 cup atkins milk
1/4 cup blackberries

Meal 2
3 nitrate free turkey dogs
1 cup brown rice
1 t. parmesan
1/2 apple

Meal 3
protein pancakes
1 cup veggies

Meal 4
chicken breast
1/2 cup rice w/ teriyaki sauce
5 potstickers

Meal 5
1 cup lowfat cottage cheese
1 cup veggies

Workout:

Okay, with all my ranting yesterday I felt so good to day I was able to do my regular leg workout. Went heavy and hard.  I did 270 pounds on the leg press machine.  and a bunch of other stuff too, of course!


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 27, 2004)

*Saturday*

Just had a great workout, shoulders and hips/stability stuff. Will probably take the pup for a walk later too.

Shoulders, hips/glutes:

shoulder press 4 x 8 @ 17.5 pounds
lateral raise 3 x 8 @ 12 pounds
rear lateral 2 x 8 @ 12 pounds
hip extension 2 x 12
flexion/extension 2 x 12 @ 25 pounds
ab and adduction 2 x 12 each @ 90 pounds

lots of stretching

20 minute powerwalk

Meal 1
protein pancakes
2/3 cup fiber one
1/3 cup atkins milk
1/4 cup strawberries

Meal 2
turkey breast
2 cups romaine salad w/1 T. dressing

Meal 3
2 slices whole grain bread
1 T. pb
1/4 cup strawberries

Meal 4
chicken breast
1 cup brown rice
2 T. walnuts

Meal 5
1 cup lowfat cottage cheese
1 cup veggies

umm...had popcorn tonight...only 300 calories for the whole bag and I only ate about 3/4.


----------



## atherjen (Mar 27, 2004)

Hi Hiker!  
your diet and training sound like they are going awesome!!  
congrads on cutting out all the sugar and feeling better! I always tell ppl that if they just tried to cut themselves off it makes a world of difference ! stick with it!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: Saturday*



> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Just had a great workout, shoulders and hips/stability stuff. Will probably take the pup for a walk later too.
> 
> Meal 1
> ...



Hey girl - sorry, I WILL PM you later.  I promise   I had it all figured out at work for you but I haven't been there in 2 days so I have to do it again


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Hi Hiker!
> your diet and training sound like they are going awesome!!
> congrads on cutting out all the sugar and feeling better! I always tell ppl that if they just tried to cut themselves off it makes a world of difference ! stick with it!


Hi AJ! It's so true about the sugar, I can't believe how much better I feel, not just physically, but mentally I feel much more sane and patient these days. So glad I finally did it. It's the only hope I have of getting abs even half as good as yours!


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: Re: Saturday*



> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Hey girl - sorry, I WILL PM you later.  I promise   I had it all figured out at work for you but I haven't been there in 2 days so I have to do it again


No worries! I so appreciate you taking the time to help me, whenever you can get to it is great.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 28, 2004)

Hi HC  How's your back?? Dont know if you read but i hurt mine too (bloody deadlifts)... Good to see you still at it  Give it all you got sweety  PJ is rootin' for ya


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Hi HC  How's your back?? Dont know if you read but i hurt mine too (bloody deadlifts)... Good to see you still at it  Give it all you got sweety  PJ is rootin' for ya


Hi rissy! 

I'm sorry you hurt your back    I'll go check out the details in your journal. and find out what this trip your taking is. 

Mine is much better, thanks,  just need to take it easy with it


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 28, 2004)

*Sunday*

Meal 1
protein pancakes (3 whites, whey, flax)
2/3 cup fiber one 
1/3 cup atkins milk
1/4 cup strawberries

Meal 2
whey
1 T. natty pb
2 slices whole grain bread
1/2 banana

Meal 3
2 turkey dogs
1 cup veggies
2 fish caps

Meal 4
chicken breast
1 cup brown rice
1 t. parmesan
1/2 pear
1 cup veggies

Meal 5
1 cup lowfat cottage cheese
1 cup veggies


There might possibly be a meal 6 tonight. I was up at 5:30   and that makes for a long day, need to fill it up with yummy food.  

I had a snack of chicken salad (chicken, walnuts, curry, mustard and a teensy bit of mayo) with another 1/2 cup of brown rice. That should get me to the next meal. 

Exercise:

chest, bis, abs

db press 3 x 8 @ 25 pounds/side
hammer incline press 3 x 8 @ 25 pounds/side
cable flye 3 x 8 @ 20 pounds/side
db curls 4 x 8 @ 20 pounds
bar curls 4 x 8 @ 30 pounds
machine curl (abs) 4 x 4 @ 90 pounds
machine curl (abs) 4 x 4 @ 80 pounds
leg lift 4 x 10 no weight


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 28, 2004)

I am absolutely loving my eating plan these days. Everything tastes so good! I've been off sugar for 14 days now and I think that's the main reason why everything tastes better.


----------



## Jill (Mar 28, 2004)

Way to go Hiker!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Hi rissy!
> 
> I'm sorry you hurt your back    I'll go check out the details in your journal. and find out what this trip your taking is.
> ...


My journal is full of too much crap at the moment so i'll give you a low down 
Trip in April is up to my brothers place (3 days driving), our kids haven't seen each other in about 3 years. Spending just over 2 weeks with them. Then back to Surfers Paradise (Brisbane) for a week to do the theme parks there, Wet and wild, Sea World and Warner Bro's Movie world. Fun! Fun! Fun!  I'm gonna stop in and post what i been doing as much as possible (if i can find internet access up there)

My back feels pretty good, just tweeked it when finishing some deads, will do a leg workout this week starting easy to see how the back handles it.

So there, you know everything


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow Riss, that sounds like a great time! YOu are going to have so much fun!

I hope your back is feeling better by now. I hate when things like that happen and get in the way of your workouts. I take it as a sign though, listen to your body, might need a bit of a change.


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wednesday*

Feeling so great today! took my pup and little girl on a long power walk to the duck pond. We all had a great time.

School started yesterday. I have Physics two days a week for three hours each with a lab, and Anatomy and Physiology for a six hour day with a lab    That's on Friday, only if they have room in the class for me. It's a long day, so if they don't, I won't be crying! Physics will be enough of a challenge on it's own. I've never had much of a brain for science, but I think it will be fun and interesting.


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 31, 2004)

*Wedesday*

Meal 1
protein pancakes (whites, flax, whey)
2/3 cup fiber one
1/3 cup atkins milk

Meal 2
protein shake
2/3 cup brown rice
1 t. parmesan cheese
1/2 orange
1 slice pb whole grain toast 

Meal 3
1 cup ground turkey breast
1/4 cup tomatoes
1/4 cup kidney beans




Exercise:
1 hour powerwalk
30 minutes pilates/stretching

No lifting today, I had a horrible sore throat all night, plus for some reason I feel like I have whiplash    so I'm just doing some easy cardio today, outside to enjoy the nice weather!


----------



## atherjen (Mar 31, 2004)

why do you think you have whiplash?  

sounds like a great schedule really. I never did well in physics but LOVED the other 2 course, I took those last term! I think youll really enjoy them!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 31, 2004)

HC are you all set with you new plan?  

Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> why do you think you have whiplash?
> 
> sounds like a great schedule really. I never did well in physics but LOVED the other 2 course, I took those last term! I think youll really enjoy them!



I don't know if I slept funny or something. No car accident though, just feels like someone hit me with a truck. My shoulders and neck are so tight right now. Am going to phys. ther. tomorrow and she usually cures me so cross your fingers for me.

I think I'll love the anatomy class too. Unfortunately, this college doesn't use cadavers. I'd rather cut up humans than cats, I'm silly that way. Plus my job will be in the medical field so it makes more sense to learn on humans, but oh well. It's a three part series of anatomy and labs so lots to learn, I love it though so it's fun.   I've taken two other anatomy classes when I was at UNH, more exercise/kinesiology related and really enjoyed them.


----------



## hikerchick (Mar 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> HC are you all set with you new plan?
> 
> Hope you feel better soon.



Yes, Jodi, thanks again!

I'm going to sit down with it this weekend and see how my food fits in.  I just looked at it again, seems like it's more carbs then before, and less fat.  I'm at 40 g carbs now. What is the reasoning for that?   Don't get me wrong, I'll take all the carbs I can get - just wondering!


----------



## Jodi (Mar 31, 2004)

Actually - look again.  Before you had 4 meals with carbs, now its only 3 meal with carbs.  If you calculate the carbs and fat you will notice that its less


----------



## Rissole (Apr 1, 2004)

Your so worth it babe


----------



## hikerchick (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Your so worth it babe


Thanks hotstuff


----------



## hikerchick (Apr 9, 2004)

Yikes! Time to check in with my journal 

I am in such a good place right now. It feels amazing. I feel like I have gone through a transformation mentally. I have not had any binges, or desire to binge, in 3 weeks! This is huge for me. I'm so glad I decided to do the IM competition, because it forced me to confront my food demons. I have already won. I decided to only compete against myself, so how can I lose?   I may not have the abs of a fitness model, but I am working on being the absolute best possible ME that I can be, and that was what I wanted. To feel physically and mentally strong and healthy, is the best feeling in the world. I hope that everyone reading this has it, or is on the way to getting it, because it is the best thing we can do for ourselves.

Not recording my food everyday helped me a lot. I really needed a break from that. I will probably go back to it again, but I have been focusing on other important things in my life and that is what I have needed. Putting all my energies into my family, myself and school really helped me to take the focus off obsessing about what I was putting in my mouth all the time.  Although, don't get me wrong, I'm still working on those abs!  

My focus for the remaining period of this contest is this:

Continue to Stick with my food plan from Jodi (thanks Jodi!   )

Continue to work out hard in the gym with weights and at home with Pilates and hiking.

Continue to remain in a positive place, with lots of positive thoughts and readings.

Meal 1: Training Days
25G P
48G C
10G F

Meal 2 - PWO - Training Days
25G P
48G C

Meal 1 - NON Training Days
25G P
48G C
5G F

Meal 2: NON Training Day
25G P
48G C
5G F

Meal 3:
25G P
5 F

Meal 4:
25G P
48G C
5G F

Meal 5:
25G P
5G F


----------



## atherjen (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey Hiker!!!!  We've missed you!!! Im glad to hear that evyerthing is SOOOOOOOOO well!!! :bounce: 
your new attitude totally ROCKs!!!   Im veyr proud of you!! you are abolsutly right about everything! life is about balance and enjoyment with ourselves and those around us! Im glad that you were able to find that!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by hikerchick *_
> Yikes! Time to check in with my journal
> 
> I am in such a good place right now. It feels amazing. I feel like I have gone through a transformation mentally. I have not had any binges, or desire to binge, in 3 weeks! This is huge for me. I'm so glad I decided to do the IM competition, because it forced me to confront my food demons. I have already won. I decided to only compete against myself, so how can I lose?   I may not have the abs of a fitness model, but I am working on being the absolute best possible ME that I can be, and that was what I wanted. To feel physically and mentally strong and healthy, is the best feeling in the world. I hope that everyone reading this has it, or is on the way to getting it, because it is the best thing we can do for ourselves.




  Good stuff, glad to hear things are going well


----------

